# Boat to from China to Thailand



## Mi2

Does anyone have info/advice for getting to Thailand by boat from China?
Thanks


----------



## Song_Si

^ take it you mean from sthrn China/Yunnan to the northern tip of Thailand, Mekong River, rather than the long way (slow boat _from_ China) past Vietnam coast etc?

Last year one of the newspapers did a feature on the Mekong trip but can't find it online; vaguely recall it was seasonal as river may be too low at times (could be wrong with that)

Found this on a travel website dated June 2011


> Golden Peacock Shipping company runs a speedboat three times a week on the Mekong river between Jinghong in Yunnan and Chiang Saen (Thailand). Passengers are not required to have visas for Laos or Myanmar, although the greater part of the trip is on the river bordering these countries.


and this site offers several options



> Yunnan-Mekong River Cruise
> We offer our unique cruises on formerly inaccessible river segments on the mighty Mekong through the beautiful countryside between Yunnan, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam and Cambodia through the six countries in Southeast Asia. We arrange the Mekong cruise tour from Jinghong Port in XishuangBanna Prefecture, then to Golden Triangle, Thailand and Laos.


Would be an interesting trip to make.


----------



## Mi2

Thank you Song Si. I'll check out those sites. If all fails we can always take bus to Laos and overland it to Thailand. 
Greetings.


----------

